# Newt, Not Mitt, Gets Major Endorsement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The New Hampshire Union Leader endorsed former House Speaker Newt Gingrich in Sunday editions, signaling that rival Mitt Romney isn't the universal favorite and that the state's largest newspaper could reset the contest there with six weeks to go before voters cast their ballots. "We are in critical need of the innovative, forward-looking strategy and positive leadership that Gingrich has shown he is capable of providing," the newspaper wrote in an editorial that was as much a promotion of Gingrich as a discreet rebuke of Romney. "We don't back candidates based on popularity polls or big-shot backers. We look for conservatives of courage and conviction who are independent-minded, grounded in their core beliefs about this nation and its people, and best equipped for the job," the newspaper continued. Romney enjoys a solid leads in New Hampshire polls and remains at the front of the pack nationally. A poll released last week showed him with 42 percent support among likely Republican primary voters in New Hampshire. Gingrich followed with 15 percent in the WMUR-University of New Hampshire Granite State poll.

Read more: Newt, Not Mitt, Gets Major Endorsement - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Watch that video people, your looking at the next President. Also, as you saw it was on a Jewish network, David Horowitz I think at the Breakers in Palm Beach which is heavily a Jewish area. So I guess we see who is getting their vote and after all the anti semitism from the left I don't blame them. Newt is one smart guy, I pray he can ride out whatevr the msm attacks him with.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

WOWWWW!! Goosebumps watching that video... 

That was direct, intelligent, concise, and accurate. Just as a president should be. I have a newfound respect for Gingrich.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have two in mind that are awesome, standby..I'm on my cell. Okay first video is Newt schooling that liberal stooge Scott Pelley..its good and short to.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=Rkdo0LdBU8w&v=Rkdo0LdBU8w&gl=US

And this is a must see beatdown of an MSNBC " reporter".

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=YsUw2Vq8UMw


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Paul: Gingrich 'Unworthy' of Tea Party Support

Poll: Gingrich Leads in GOP Voter Preference

Poll: Gingrich Seen as 'True Conservative'


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

7costanza said:


> Watch that video people, your looking at the next President.


I could certainly live with that....Just so long as Martin Sheen doesn't get it


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I just tried them both and they worked ..you get the point though.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Pick up chickens? I don't wanna know.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LEC - that was an exceptionally well presented speech.
Vaguely reminiscent of Reagan's "A Time for Choosing". No so much in delivery, but of context.
In a debate, I think Newt would manhandle Obama like my mother-in-law on a cheesecake.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Haaretz


Gingrich calls Palestinians an 'invented' people Washington Post - ‎8 minutes ago‎

Republican presidential contender Newt Gingrich said in a cable TV interview that Palestinians are an "invented" people with no apparent right to their own state, a rejection of a decade of bipartisan US foreign policy.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Analysis: Gingrich survives first big night of attacks

Gingrich takes some sharp jabs in the Yahoo!-ABC debate, but solidifies his front-runner status.

Fact checking the debate
Romney's wager makes waves
Gingrich fights off rivals in Iowa debate


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

My take on the debate last night... 

Newt did well last night, but so did Romney. Bachmann slipped a little, got off track on some topics, and the guy on the far left(can't even remember his name he was that unremarkable) didn't wow anyone either. Ron Paul has somewhat of a cult following, and is a likable guy, but isn't quite cut out for presidency. He'd have a heart attack during the first year of his term. Perry was pretty good last night too, took a lot of pokes at Romney. He'd stand a better chance if Romney and Gingrich weren't running. 

It definitely going to come down to Newt and Romney, not like anyone here didn't already know that. Romney is a bit more polished than Newt, he's witty and quick, but Newt is just flat out intelligent! I'm by no means any political expert, but it was pretty impressive last night.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Romney: Gingrich Should Return $1.6M

Candidate Received Freddie Mac Money For Providing Strategic Advice

Republican Mitt Romney attempted Monday to change the subject in New Hampshire after a debate mistake during the weekend.
It's damage control time for the former Massachusetts governor in the all important Granite State.A debate bet has backfired, and now Romney and his top rival Newt Gingrich are crisscrossing the state on the hunt for votes."Every voter is going to reserve the right to change their mind up to the last minute. And anybody who thinks any lead anywhere is safe is very foolish," Gingrich said.National frontrunner Gingrich is still an underdog in New Hampshire. But he's campaigning aggressively to change his standing with voters.On Monday morning, he came out swinging after a comment made by Romney -- who's leading in New Hampshire --- calling on Gingrich to return millions of dollars he was paid by Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac for consulting."If Gov. Romney would like to give back all the money he's earned from bankrupting companies and laying off employees over his years at Bain then I will be glad to then listen to him. And I'll bet you $10 not $10,000 that he won't take the offer," Gingrich said.

Read more: Romney: Gingrich Should Return $1.6M - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The Associated Press


Study: Gingrich tax plan would provide big breaks for rich, blow huge hole in *...* Washington Post - ‎31 minutes ago‎

WASHINGTON - A new independent study says the tax plan by GOP presidential hopeful Newt Gingrich would provide big tax breaks to the rich and blow a huge hole in the federal budget deficit.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gingrich worse against Obama than Romney: Reuters/Ipsos poll

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Newt Gingrich holds a 10-point lead in the fight for the Republican presidential nomination, but he would fare worse against President Barack Obama than Republican Mitt Romney, according to a new Reuters/Ipsos poll. With the first nominating contest in Iowa less than three weeks away, Gingrich leads Romney among Republican voters nationwide by 28 percent to 18 percent, the poll found. However, the poll raises questions about whether Gingrich -- a former speaker of the U.S. ...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gingrich Tells Gay Marriage Supporter Not to Vote For Him

If gay marriage is a voter's primary issue in the 2012 election, then Newt Gingrich says it's perfectly okay not to vote for him in a would-be battle against President Obama.
Speaking in Oskaloosa, Iowa, Tuesday afternoon, Gingrich was confronted by a man who asked the former House speaker how he planned to engage with lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender who agree with him on other issues, but not on Gingrich's opposition to same-sex marriage. 
In a cordial exchange, Gingrich said on that issue, there's little room for engagement. The two then agreed to disagree.

Read more: Gingrich Tells Gay Marriage Supporter Not to Vote For Him - Fox News


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Politico


O'Reilly asks Clinton whether he respects Gingrich Reuters - ‎2 hours ago‎

By Tim Molloy NEW YORK (TheWrap.com) - Fox News' Bill O'Reilly finally got his long-sought interview with former President Bill Clinton on Tuesday -- and used the occasion to ask a timely question about Newt Gingrich.



Los Angeles Times


Occupy protesters heckle Newt Gingrich at Iowa campaign event Los Angeles Times - ‎10 minutes ago‎

By Robin Abcarian Reporting from Des Moines, Iowa -- In an ornate room of the golden-domed Iowa state Capitol building this morning, Newt Gingrich stepped before cameras to thank two fellow House speakers for their endorsements.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Watch that video people, your looking at the next President.


Not a chance in hell....while I like much of what Gingrich stands for, the man has more baggage than all the commercial airliners aloft in the world right now.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Not a chance in hell....while I like much of what Gingrich stands for, the man has more baggage than all the commercial airliners aloft in the world right now.


I thought major baggage was a prerequisite for that job now.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I want Mitt over Newt. I just plain dont like Gingrich.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

HuskyH-2 said:


> I want Mitt over Newt. I just plain dont like Gingrich.


Mitt & Condi 2012 would be a nice choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

7costanza said:


> I thought major baggage was a prerequisite for that job now.


Only if you're a socialist "community activist" that's all hopey-changey.

---------- Post added at 02:06 ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 ----------



MSP75 said:


> Mitt & Condi 2012 would be a nice choice.


Not bad at all, but I would prefer Romney & Allen West. He would draw in the people who don't think Mitt is conservative enough, plus he has the military experience (retired Army Lieutenant Colonel) that Mitt lacks.

Not to mention, watching West destroy Joe Biden in a debate would be just awesome.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Fox News



Gingrich blasts Obama in VA stop for signatures Boston.com - ‎1 hour ago‎

By Charles Babington AP / December 22, 2011 RICHMOND, Va.-Republican presidential candidate Newt Gingrich is blasting President Barack Obama during a side trip to Virginia.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Los Angeles Times


Newt Gingrich tears up at Iowa campaign stop Los Angeles Times - ‎53 minutes ago‎

By Robin Abcarian In a moment that evoked the famous tear shed by Hillary Clinton on the eve of her upset win in the 2008 New Hampshire primary, Republican presidential contender Newt Gingrich choked up Friday morning in front of a group of moms, ...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wtf ...another cryer....sigh.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

New York Times 
*Newt Gingrich Calls Barack Obama the "Food Stamp President"*
The Hollywood Gossip - ‎54 minutes ago‎

The campaign of Republican Presidential candidate Newt Gingrich is scrambling to put some of his recent remarks in context amid accusations of racism.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Christian Science Monitor 
*Todd Palin endorses Newt Gingrich. Is Sarah next?*
Christian Science Monitor - ‎37 minutes ago‎

Newt Gingrich gleefully tweeted that Todd Palin has endorsed him for president. Why does he care? Well, Todd's endorsement could be seen as a proxy endorsement from Sarah Palin.


----------

